# Vararam



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Is this the best bang for your buck for a OTRCAI? A X-air would be nice, but the price is not at all reasonable I believe. Would a Vararam be an upgrade from the K&N I have on my goat now?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bryce108 said:


> Is this the best bang for your buck for a OTRCAI? A X-air would be nice, but the price is not at all reasonable I believe. Would a Vararam be an upgrade from the K&N I have on my goat now?


It would be an upgrade. The Vararam will deliver forced ram air induction, you'll need to make your scoops operational for this.


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome thanks! And mine are already functional!!!


----------

